# Commentaries and voiceovers over BLD solves



## abunickabhi (Apr 10, 2021)

I recently analysed Kaijun 5BLD AsR solve, and the best way I thought of sharing the analysis was via a commentary or a voiceover. I do not expect an average BLDer to see the entire 350 STM solution in alg.cubing, and try out each alg, and understand the solve. I think voiceovers and talking about important things about the solve is a good idea.






This is my second attempt at doing commentary over BLD solves, the first one I did was 6 months, back, when I gave a voiceover the solving strategies and attempts of a majority of the paritcipants in MBLD at Worlds 2019.






What do you think of such way of learning from blind solves? Its a casual and passive way of just gaining a bit of knowledge and value from the solves of top solvers.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 11, 2021)

absolutely brilliant

Keep on the good work!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 28, 2021)

Tried another voiceover.






I am taking up an interesting project, I will be studying the progress of MBLD in the last decade (including maskow's dominance).


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

Finally back from my hiatus.
I really liked Bober's MBLD attempt and decided to analyse it a bit. This is not full analysis. Full analysis will have reconstructions and as many time splits as possible.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 20, 2021)

nice this looks good


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 21, 2021)

nice


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2021)

Rewatching Rowe's attempt was amazing!
Doing 72 cubes sub-hour is no joke.

Doing half of that, 36 cubes sub-hour is also no joke.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2022)

65 cube attempts. We have 3 solvers capable of it.


----------

